# RIDE ON



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 19, 2020)

*Lets try this again,, in the right Thread ,,was told to do so,, Wife and I were heading down the Interstate ,,as these Custom ,,Marx Built ,Ride on ,Mid 30s Cabova Studebakers blew by us ,caught up with them at The Summit,where we took some photos,,Said they were heading East ,,to Bowling Green Ohio,,Memory Lane that is .Talked to one of The Schwinn Drivers,,his CB Handle was Bob U.,,Safe Travels to all!!!














































*


----------



## 1motime (Oct 19, 2020)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 19, 2020)

Sweet COE’s, nicely done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 19, 2020)

Brings back memories of my old Marx ride on fire truck I had as a young child. My parents gave it away when I outgrew it. 

Dave


----------



## Serrano (Oct 22, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Lets try this again,, in the right Thread ,,was told to do so,, Wife and I were heading down the Interstate ,,as these Custom ,,Marx Built ,Ride on ,Mid 30s Cabova Studebakers blew by us ,caught up with them at The Summit,where we took some photos,,Said they were heading East ,,to Bowling Green Ohio,,Memory Lane that is .Talked to one of The Schwinn Drivers,,his CB Handle was Bob U.,,Safe Travels to all!!!View attachment 1287408
> 
> View attachment 1287409
> 
> ...



just ... wow!


----------



## Serrano (Oct 22, 2020)

mine is not so nice as any of those but ...


----------



## 1motime (Oct 22, 2020)

Serrano said:


> mine is not so nice as any of those but ...
> 
> View attachment 1289049



But you won't get thirsty!


----------



## Serrano (Oct 23, 2020)

1motime said:


> But you won't get thirsty!



Yes that's a fact lol


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 18, 2020)

Tastefully done custom pieces, thank you very much for sharing. 

~Rafael


----------

